# RV TIRES



## H2H1 (Apr 13, 2009)

OK I NEED HELP HERE.... What is the opinion of other RVers with MH on the tires they have on the MH. Looking 2 brands, Goodyear and BF Goodrich. Anyone have an opinion


----------



## C Nash (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis I have had good service with the GY we have now so probably will stick with them.  Got to take the plunge soon. 7 years now so its time


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Michelin, Michelin, Michelin.  I know they aren't made in America, but when it comes to blow outs they are well worth the extra $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.  I had lots of problems with Cooper's and GoodYears, but haven't had any problems with 3 sets of Michelin XPS RIB tires.  Maybe it's just a 5th Wheel vs Motor Home thing. :laugh:     :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 13, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis, when you order them tell them you will not accept tires that have been sitting on shelves. Ck dates and get ones that are new. Bad to get those that are already a year old when we have to replace ever 5 to 7 years regardless of how much tread is left.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 14, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

I too recommend Michelin


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Ditto on Michelin.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Thanks for your comment Becky, however, since I am not full timing I can't see or justify the extra expense. I only put on 5-6 K miles a year. As I have said to others the MH has 670 RV by Good Year and have 22K miles on them. The DOT date is 2002 but the tires have been well taken care of and showing no signs of ware. The side are absolutely smooth and showing no cracks. I am also leaning on the GY tire as of now if they can get me the DOT date 09 on them.


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis, I have Michellin on my MH (4 rear), but they came at quite a cost.  In the process of looking to replace my tires, I had a very difficult time getting the Miclellins.  On the front I chose Toyo....I know..import etc.  But I found they were noticable less expensive and are constructed as well or better than Michellin.  In retrospect, I might consider all 6 to be Toyo next itme.  JMO.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Thanks scooter, never thought of Toyo tires. what dealers sell those?, PS we are skype chat line if u care to join us


----------



## vanole (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

H2H1 (Hollis),
I really think your choice narrows down to two things:
1.) Do I want and RV specific tire?  This pretty much narrows you down to G670's, or XRV's.
2.) Am I willing to settle for a regional truck tire?  Many good choices here.

With that said each comes with its own baggage.  Price, do the virtues of an RV specific tire outweigh the savings of something else?  Are the load ranges of the tires the same?  What am I really looking at when I look at the inflation tables and specifications of each tire (notice most manufacturers tables have information printed differently)?  Do these regional truck tires really have RV applications (I wouldn't go on the salesmans word only)?  Is the tire a generally accepted size?  What will be the availiablity of a match if I don't carry a spare?  The list goes on.

I mention the regional truck tires with RV applications because I was bitten by this.  My first M/H (00 Diplomat) came from the factory with GY G159's installed.  Had a horrendous blowout with damages to wheel well and side of the motorhome (was doing 58 mph at the time, tires were 3 years old).  All you have to do is google GY G159's and read the horror stories about this tire and see that this was one tire that had no RV application what so ever but came as factory installed on many Monaco and Fleetwood M/H's.  Additionally Toyo had issues with a couple of there tire lines on M/H's produced by Country Coach and National RV.  So bottom line once the dealer suggests a tire hit the web and search that manufacturer and model and see if it has issues.

I don't want to scare you away from regional truck tires.  Michelin XZE and XZE* tires look to be a good option.  A year ago I replaced  8 tires on my 07 Dynasty (manufacturer will remain nameless and hasn't been mentioned in this post) shopped pretty much Michelin and Goodyear only.  I was surprised the Michelin dealer did not even want to talk XRV tires, they pushed hard on the XZE series.    Price was not much different so it had to be availability of the tires in my opinion.  I asked about the zipper tears etc concerning the XRV's and the salesman said the tire compound was changed and they haven't been having the problem.  Think there must be some truth to this because talk concerning   zipper tears seems to have died down on th forums.  Did not go with Michelin because dealer he would not guarantee tires to be older than 4 months nor would he cut the price due to age.

Ended up getting Goodyear G670's with which were 7 weeks old when I bought them.  Was concerned about all the rivering issues with the tires the dealer (Kramer Goodyear) one of the larger operations in the US told me that had a lot to do with alignment and ride height which they checked and corrected upon installation.  Both were way out of specification.  So far no issues with the tires.  Seem to ride smooth even though I read alot about the rough ride they delivered.

Hollis this is also a good time to make your life a bit easier.  Don't know if you are running braided extensions to make airing up easier.  I flushed those last year and had Kramer put on looong metal valve stems that I can even get the air chuck on the inside duals.  Figured this would be one less place for and air leak.  Also makes it easier/safer if you are running a stem mount TPMS unit (PP or Doran).  Kramer would not powder balance they used weights and spin balance.

Sorry this is some long winded balloon juice but had to swing from a different perspective.  Keep us posted on what you end up buying.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Jeff that is so much good information that I am struck to silence ... well almost.  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Thanks Jeff, you have actually ease my mind. I have read and heard so much from salesmen about what I need due to what they are selling. I have decided to go back to G670 GY tires. But now the problem is getting the DOT  date that I want (09). I also have the metal air extender on the rear tires.

This why I love this forum, you can get so much information from those who have been there and done that and don't mind sharing there experience with others.

Once again thanks Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

well the decision is over. I order 6 new tires for the MH, they are GY 670 just like the one on it now. So I can relax when we take our trip. thanks to all who has contributed to the tire issue.


----------



## vanole (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

H2H1,

Congrats on the new tires.  I have only put 8k on my year old G670's and am happy with the choice I made.  Be safe in your travels.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hey Jeff thanks again, also please call me Hollis. :laugh:


----------



## vanole (Apr 17, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis,

No problem and glad I was able to help.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 18, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Glad for you Hollis about the tire decision.  The  Toyo tires I mentioned I purchased from a tire dealership called Les Schwab Tires here in Cal.  I don't know how far east their stores are, but the tires should be available to most dealerships nationwide. :question:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Well my tires are in and going in the morning to have them installed. Boy this has been and ordeal, and glad it is over. The only side problem is the DOT date. Since Good year went on strike last year they are only running(making) the most popular selling tires. So my new tire is dated AUG 08, which shouldn't be a problem since my old one are dated 4602. OK enough said, thanks to all who made comments :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Amen, good luck with the new tires.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Good luck also, 
And Tex ALMOST struck to Silence,  Wow that took some doing,

GOD BLESS ALL


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

:laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 21, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Tex, you made David smile


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Well the new tires are on and I just shined them up.  :laugh:  :laugh: . Now all I got  tot do is wait on May 24, this is my departure date to Rapid City, S.C.   . We have been anticipating this trip fro about 5-6 months and it is about to be here. Over the past months we have set an itinerary up to make the most of each day. :approve:  :approve: Once again thanks to all  who made comments about the tires


----------



## vanole (Apr 22, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis,

I'm sure you are glad you have new tires for the trip.  I hope you and the Mrs. have a wonderful trip and as they say in the Navy wish you "Fair Winds and Following Seas".  Be safe on your well deserved vacation.

Very Respectully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

well for me ,, all i can say is ,, go hollis ,,, hope u have a safe and enjoyable trip ,, which i know u will ,,, but boy do i wish i was in u'r shoes ,,, i would give anything to be out in my MH ,, soon ,, it is killing me ,, but i guess that is the price u have to pay ,, if u don't fulltime ,,, and no offense meant to all u fulltimers out there ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## utmtman (Apr 23, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Glad you got them new tires on and hope your trip will be a safe and fun one.   If all goes well we may catch ya along the way.  I have a family reunion in Idaho Jun 20 21 and than we are heading to Devils Towers, Wy, and onto SD.  We will be traveling across SD checking out all the sites.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Glad you got the tires Hollis.  My G70s have 36K on them with no sign of cracking but it's time to replace and I will go with the GY.   Did you find a good price you can email me if you don't want to post  I will want the alignment and ride height cked on mine also. Should have already replaced them as they also were produced in 12/02. Did they give you anything for your old tires?  Don't get here much now as we are mostly catching the COE CGs and no wifi near. Just left Nashville and thinking about traveling the Natchez PW.  Wife has been down with the crud so will have to take her to a doc somewhere.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

WELL it is good to hear from you. Mine only had 22k but was 7 years old and not showing any signs of ware . And since they was 7 years old I just went ahead and replace them. Nash the total cost for everything mounting and balance was $2285. I don't know if this was good or bad but seems like it was a good deal, one dealer wanted 2795 for everything.   Sorry to hear about your wife but has been down with the crud also, so I hope all this pollen goes away and so will everyone sickness. Good luck on your travel


----------



## brodavid (Apr 24, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Nash, will keep wife in prayer,

love to all


----------



## H2H1 (May 5, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Well I got a tip from Jeff that Good Year is offering a rebate on the G670 tires.So I went online to Good Year and downloaded the rebate form. Now I bought mine back last month, so I call my dealer and talked him to give me a new invoice to reflect a May date. I am now putting the rebate in the mail and will be waiting for my check. HEY $300.00 IS A TANK GAS. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: SO if you are looking or bought the RV G670 Good Year go on line  and get your rebate form and fill it out and get some of your money back. :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (May 13, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

That's about the price I have been getting Hollis.  Thanks for the reply.   Been at COE cgs and wifi is far and few.  We are back in Alabama for cousins funeral Had 1st cousins brother and sister that both passed the same week.  Thanks Brodavid the wife is fine and hoping we will be on the road again this week.  Have not had anything turned back on at home so still camping in the yard. Jacks wifi is working fine and free.  Thinking about trying a air card.  Sure do miss the forum but just can't find time to get on now.  Take care all and if you see a HR towing a tracker with Nash on the spare tire cover give a honk


----------



## H2H1 (May 13, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Glad to hear from u , sorry about your cousins. Also Nash Good Year is offering a rebate on the G670 tires. I replied and looking for about $300.00 back.
If I see you I will honk and run u off the road so we can talk. JK but will try to get your attention so we can stop and chat.


----------



## C Nash (May 18, 2009)

Re: RV TIRES

Hollis we may be heading west way in June


----------

